# BREAKING: Wayne County, home of Detroit, has DEADLOCKED on certifying election results!



## progressive hunter (Nov 17, 2020)

Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:











						UPDATE: Wayne County REVERSES COURSE and certifies election results after deadlock
					

MAJOR UPDATE: Apparently the courageous Republicans on the canvassing board for Wayne County just reversed course and agreed to certify the election: DETROIT (AP) — Michigan's largest county r…




					therightscoop.com
				





this is getting interesting,,,


----------



## dudmuck (Nov 17, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh really.









						A Judge Found Republicans' Claims Of Vote Fraud In Detroit "Incorrect And Not Credible"
					

A judge denied a Republican request to stop Michigan from certifying the final results pending an audit of votes in Wayne County.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Disir (Nov 17, 2020)

Ya, 72% is pretty damn high. 

And the following is just sad as hell.


----------



## Disir (Nov 17, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> ...











						Wayne Co. canvassers certify election results after initial deadlock
					

The Wayne County Board of Canvassers certified the county's Nov. 3 election results with a condition after deadlocking in a 2-2 vote along party lines



					www.detroitnews.com
				




Really, really.


----------



## esalla (Nov 17, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because more African Americans voted for Trump and the Democratic party does not know what to do


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 17, 2020)

Disir said:


> Ya, 72% is pretty damn high.
> 
> And the following is just sad as hell.



"Racist"?


----------



## Disir (Nov 17, 2020)

It's more than that.  They knew that they had problems in August.


----------



## Disir (Nov 17, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, 72% is pretty damn high.
> ...


That's what she is going with. The people that are following her just buy right into that shit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 17, 2020)

Disir said:


> It's more than that.  They knew that they had problems in August.



Our election system is garbage. India has 1 billion citizens. In some of their elections, 800 million of them cast votes. They are done counting them by the end of the day or the next. India. If they can count 800 million votes accurately in such a short period of time, why couldn't we count 150 million? We should have had results in less than 18 hours or so. We claim to be one of the most advanced nations on Earth. But we fail at something so simple as counting votes.


----------



## Disir (Nov 17, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > It's more than that.  They knew that they had problems in August.
> ...



They have unnecessarily overcomplicated it this year.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> ...


Yours is dated November 13, 2020, and had to do with the GOP and President Trump, not the Wayne County Board of Canvassers, the Detroit News article is dated November 17, 2020.

*Wayne Co. canvassers deadlock on certifying Nov. 3 election results*








						Wayne Co. canvassers certify election results after initial deadlock
					

The Wayne County Board of Canvassers certified the county's Nov. 3 election results with a condition after deadlocking in a 2-2 vote along party lines



					www.detroitnews.com
				




". . . *Board Vice Chairman Jonathan Kinloch*, a Democrat, called the decision by the two Republican members "reckless and irresponsible."

Chairwoman Monica Palmer, a Republican, defended the decision. 

"Based on what I saw and went through in poll books in this canvass, I believe that we do not have complete and accurate information in those poll books," she said. 

The campaign of President Donald Trump has been looking to discredit the results in Wayne County by questioning how the absentee ballots were counted at the TCF Center in Detroit. Democratic President-elect Joe Biden defeated Trump 51%-48% in Michigan or by 146,000 votes in unofficial statewide results.

But at least four lawsuits by the Trump campaign and his allies in state and federal court have failed to gain traction as judges have said the witnesses and affidavits cited in the suits have been refuted or failed to provide corroborating evidence of widespread fraud. The litigation has sought to stop the canvassing of results in Wayne County based on allegations of barriers to Republican poll challengers and ballot counting irregularities. . . . "

<snip>

". . . At the state level, recount petitions in the races for president, U.S. Senate, U.S. House and state House can be filed with the secretary of state within 48 hours after the State Board of Canvassers certifies the election results and adjourns. 

The U.S. Constitution requests the states to certify their results by Dec. 8, which is known as the “safe harbor” day. Any state that doesn’t do so potentially invites Congress to get involved in resolving a dispute about which candidate won the state’s electoral votes.

The board's two Republican lawmakers were present during the absentee ballot counting process at TCF Center in Detroit. 

Palmer said part of the reason she observed the process was because of some of the problems identified during the canvassing of the August primary. 

In August, 72% of Detroit's poll books were found to be out of balance, a condition that precluded them from being used if a recount were requested. The issues prompted the state to send in additional help ahead of the general election, including veteran state elections official Thomas. 

Detroit had problems with precinct count mismatches in the November 2016 election. Election officials couldn’t reconcile vote totals for 59% of precincts in the city during a countywide canvass of vote results with most of the issues involving too many votes."


*Michigan Governor Gretchen Whitmer Aide Jonathan Kinloch Is A Convicted Felon And Was Accused Of Assaulting An Elderly Precinct Delegate*








						Gretchen Whitmer Aide Jonathan Kinloch Is A Convicted Felon
					

Michigan Governor Gretchen Whitmer Aide Jonathan Kinloch Is A Convicted Felon And Was Accused Of Assaulting An Elderly Precinct Delegate




					mfimiami.medium.com
				













						Gretchen Whitmer Aide Jonathan Kinloch Is A Convicted Felon
					

Gretchen Whitmer Aide Jonathan Kinloch Is A Habitual Drunk Driver, Convicted Felon And Was Once Accused Of Assaulting An Elderly Precinct Delegate




					mfi-miami.com


----------



## Gary Lee (Nov 17, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After the way obama screwed black America with his de facto open border policies I am amazed that any black would have voted for Biden.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2020)

Disir said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Yes, that is what troubles me.

why would they intentionally do that?

I have been doing a lot of reading and watching. . . this whole reset did not come together spontaneously, it was ready for when a pandemic struck.

I have my suspicious . . .  it seems odd it happened, of all years, this year.


----------



## Disir (Nov 17, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You were going to have Biden as president come hell or high water because a certain group of billionaires was pissed off.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2020)

Disir said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


They have always run the show, even when Trump was president, so I am not sure it matters.  The only folks that will notice are the folks that really knew what was going on anyway.  They only difference is, the "resistance" can go back to sleep now.


----------



## Disir (Nov 17, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



That's exactly what is going to happen.  They are going to go right back to sleep.  They do whatever they are told to do and they don't question anything. It's unnerving.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 17, 2020)

Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.

And the plot thickens...



			Trump notches win as Detroit area fails to certify election; state left to act


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Nov 17, 2020)

“Big win”

Well, it’s definitely bigger than his election loss


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 17, 2020)

So much dirt and muck to sift through.


----------



## Dogbiscuit (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...
> 
> ...


Every day that passes seems to produce more.
This could get interesting before the weekend.


----------



## night_son (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...
> 
> ...



Just imagine what will happen if the "results" of the 2020 presidential election are overturned and Donald Trump remains and persists. No democrat law maker and few republican ones will cooperate with him on anything. At street level average Americans will be more divided than ever before along razor sharp political/ideological lines. Mass rioting could engulf many of our largest cities and spill out into the suburbs and beyond. 

But not to worry, no—not at all. If Biden ever makes it to the White House because his victory was certified, the divide between average Americans will widen ever further than if Trump remains. To date, in order to oust Donald Trump, the democrats have spent America into the ground and murdered hundreds of thousands of us, while unleashing their vanguard communist mobs, which in turn have cost Americans billions with their looting and burning. And how many Americans lost everything they have or are about to due to COVID lockdowns? If the democrats were willing to do all of that, to go to those extremes to get rid of Trump, imagine what they will do next to We The People if he stays in office. 

Either way; Trump victory or loss, we are pretty much fucked as both a people and civilization.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...
> 
> ...


Big win for Trump, a big loss for our Democracy. Anyone excited about this, is a traitor to our country.

Thank goodness the majority of Republicans will not stand for what Trump cult members will do. The Republican leader of the Michigan Senate said the Wayne County move will not stand and the state will certify Biden as winner of the state.
It is not Republican against Democrats. It is the US Democracy vs Trumpism.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like a win.  The article said it was a two deomcrat, two republican deadlock on the county canvassing board.  Now the state gets 10 days to do it.  Sounds fine to me.  Good luck kids.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 17, 2020)

night_son said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> ...



Democrats would rather cheat and win.  I know.  I just want a fucking fair election.

Dems have turned the USA into 1988 Mexico.


----------



## night_son (Nov 17, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> ...



Foolish fellow, the media is lying to you—in telling you republicans "will not stand" for this or that or whatever, related to the actions of our President. You have no clue what's really going on. None.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 17, 2020)

Hillary said Biden should not concede under any circumstances, so what exactly is wrong with Trump taking her advice?


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your progress in wiping out millions of people’s votes.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 17, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> ...











						Joe Biden won, Michigan elector coup ‘not going to happen,’ GOP leader says | Bridge Michigan
					

Senate Majority Leader Mike Shirkey says Democrat Joe Biden is the president-elect and the Legislature’s investigation of the election won’t change the results in Michigan.




					www.bridgemi.com


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Hillary said Biden should not concede under any circumstances, so what exactly is wrong with Trump taking her advice?


Trump received the same number of electoral votes as Hillary in 2016 and she conceded.


----------



## night_son (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...




I do not believe a fair election result is possible. I was watching the election results with my wife and father on November 3. We had just had a bonfire at our rented lake house and were settling in to see it all go down play by play. And then something strange happened: the vote tallying stopped. Donald Trump had come from behind and was gaining momentum. By the next day he had mysteriously been crushed and the media seemed to be all in for a Biden victory.

No, I believe we have again reached that point in our history where neither our rule of law nor decisions nor processes of the courts can deliver a fair result. No matter how "civilized" a people have become; no matter how desperately they do not want to resort to violence, sometimes they must; they must or they will right quickly become a conquered people. That time is now. Really, to be frank, that time was about a decade ago.


----------



## night_son (Nov 17, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary said Biden should not concede under any circumstances, so what exactly is wrong with Trump taking her advice?
> ...



Donald Trump is not Hillary Clinton. Never forget that . . .


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 17, 2020)

night_son said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Read it and wheep!








						Joe Biden won, Michigan elector coup ‘not going to happen,’ GOP leader says | Bridge Michigan
					

Senate Majority Leader Mike Shirkey says Democrat Joe Biden is the president-elect and the Legislature’s investigation of the election won’t change the results in Michigan.




					www.bridgemi.com


----------



## night_son (Nov 17, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...



For some reason I am not weeping. Can you explain, for the benefit of other democrats here on USMB, why I am not weeping? Think about it. Carefully. You'll figure it out.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 17, 2020)

Legal experts were quick to condemn the move — and to suggest that it won’t go far.


“The Republican canvassers have no authority to do this,” tweeted Sam Bagenstos, a civil rights attorney who ran for the Michigan Supreme Court in 2018. “They have a duty to certify the results. Now the State Board of Canvassers will have to do their duty for them.”

“Insane,” wrote University of Kentucky law professor Josh Douglas. “There’s literally no evidence of election fraud or other problems with the count. The State Board will have to fulfill their duty.”

CBS election law expert David Becker agreed. “Particularly unsupportable given that this election in Wayne County was the best-run in history, thanks to the partnership between the county and the state, with far fewer problems than 2016, when Trump campaign raised no issues,” he wrote.

Chris Geidner, the director of strategy for the Justice Collaborative, had a blunter perspective: “Trump lost, soundly, but he and his allies want to just steal the election — by ignoring the votes of the election. This is lawlessness. Republicans need to address this, now, or admit that theirs is an irreparably rotted party.”


----------



## Care4all (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...
> 
> ...


It won't last long,
Enjoy the small win, the few moments you'll have it!!!!


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2020)

Hopefully Trump will wrestle this stolen election away from the Democrat Dirty Tricks department.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

Leftists celebrated in the streets of Venezuela after they toppled capitalism, outlawed the Constitution and taxed the rich....right out of the country.
Next they disarmed the population and within months, installed a dictator.   ALL human Rights cancelled.

Today, those same leftists live in abject poverty, cannot get food, cannot get medical care and millions have fled the country.
Right now,  the Left has nearly achieved the same in the USA.
Aren't they brilliant?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

Flash said:


> Hopefully Trump will wrestle this stolen election away from the Democrat Dirty Tricks department.



Trump cannot do it alone....nor should it be his responsibility alone.

Only True American Patriots have any chance of saving America.  But where are they?


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Nov 17, 2020)

Flash said:


> Hopefully Trump will wrestle this stolen election away from the Democrat Dirty Tricks department.


I’ll put it on the list right under Hillary and Obama going to prison, Durham exposing the deep state....


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Trump will wrestle this stolen election away from the Democrat Dirty Tricks department.
> ...


Looks like he will have to go it alone, as the rest of us still believe in free elections, even if the losers do not.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

The election was a fraud.
But I don't completely blame the left.  Tyrants will be tyrants.

The problem is naive Conservatives who still expected a fair election process.
The Left is 100% confident they can always count on the Right to do nothing.
The left could murder white babies and the Right would still do nothing. (C-Span, King Samir Shabazz)
The Left could make Christianity a crime in a once Christian nation, and the Right would do nothing.

This timidity is interpreted as weakness by the left, and thus they Left has made bold moves.  More to come.


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The election was a fraud.
> But I don't completely blame the left.  Tyrants will be tyrants.
> 
> The problem is naive Conservatives who still expected a fair election process.


They got a fair election.  They are just whiny little crybabies, starving for another suck on the sour tit or whatever they want to suck on.


----------



## Viktor (Nov 17, 2020)

They say Dominion voting machines have been manipulated


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

White 6 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > The election was a fraud.
> ...



That's childish to say that.
The election has not been certified.
Obviously some recounts have been ordered.

There are too many oddities and mathematical improbabilities.

I think it's more than fair to say that your side whined and cried for 4 years straight.    So....room to point fingers?  NO


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Don't be a child. You called the election a fraud, though even trump lawyers in court have denied that is what they are saying in court.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

A quick search reveals this to be.....

*TRUE....except it's not a state board. but a local board*

*Local elections board in Michigan's largest county declines to certify results*
Local elections board in Michigan's largest county declines to certify results

This is further encouraging news for the trump side.


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Viktor said:


> They say Dominion voting machines have been manipulated


*Wayne County, Michigan canvassers reverse decision, certify result*




__





						Wayne County, Michigan canvassers reverse decision, certify result - National Zero
					

“In a late night twist, the Wayne County Board of Canvassers unanimously agrees to certify the results, on the condition Secretary of State’s office conduct a comprehensive audit of the unexplained, out of balance precincts across the county” – Investigative reporter Kayla Ruble. Trump tweeted...




					nationalzero.com
				




The Lt Governor of Michigan just confirmed this to be true on TV.
If it makes you feel better, I watched him live on another network.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

White 6 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



You are confused.
I suggest you try another news source other than CNN

*BreakingNEWS*
*Local elections board in Michigan's largest county declines to certify results*
*Local elections board in Michigan's largest county declines to certify results

 *


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Just watched the Lt. Governor of Michigan confirm the revote of the Wayne county board of canvassers.  It is certified.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Trump will wrestle this stolen election away from the Democrat Dirty Tricks department.
> ...


They went out and voted for Trump. Democrats on the other hand set up cheating. Does anyone really believe bidumb got more votes than Clinton or Obie? And he only did it in four Democrat cities. Does that sound probable?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 17, 2020)

YAHOO!

That wasn't long!

The county took another canvassing board vote and Wayne county voted 4 to 0 to certify the results!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



There are mathematical models that show the probability is extremely remote.

In other words, cheating is highly likely.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

Care4all said:


> YAHOO!
> 
> That wasn't long!
> 
> The county took another canvassing board vote and Wayne county voted 4 to 0 to certify the results!



Without a link, this is garbage.

And please....CNN is not a valid source of information.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 17, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Simply not true.

IT IS YOU
who is trying to

Steal the vote

From the 80 plus million voters, who CHOSE VIA THEIR VOTE

to fire Donald J Trump


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Care4all (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > YAHOO!
> ...


Turn on the news dear one.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Leftists celebrated in the streets of Venezuela after they toppled capitalism, outlawed the Constitution and taxed the rich....right out of the country.
> Next they disarmed the population and within months, installed a dictator.   ALL human Rights cancelled.
> 
> Today, those same leftists live in abject poverty, cannot get food, cannot get medical care and millions have fled the country.
> ...



The total number of ballots cast in Wayne County was about 863,000.   Without Wayne County, Biden’s lead in Michigan would flip to a 177,000 Trump lead. State of Michigan will now be tasked with attempting certification.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 17, 2020)

In abrupt reversal, Michigan’s largest county certifies election results
					

Allies of President Donald Trump had celebrated the initial deadlock in Wayne County, even though the dispute was highly unlikely to alter the outcome of the election.




					www.politico.com
				



Wayne County...that's Detroit! Here's some of the cracks in the democrat dam that trolls refused to believe existed.
More to come, morally depraved leftists. Have your Xanax close at hand, bitches!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

Care4all said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



You have no link because you made it up.

Got it


----------



## Coyote (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Leftists celebrated in the streets of Venezuela after they toppled capitalism, outlawed the Constitution and taxed the rich....right out of the country.
> Next they disarmed the population and within months, installed a dictator.   ALL human Rights cancelled.
> 
> Today, those same leftists live in abject poverty, cannot get food, cannot get medical care and millions have fled the country.
> ...



The Right has been in charge for the past 4 years.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Nov 17, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


80 million didn’t vote for that turd. You’re on crack.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists celebrated in the streets of Venezuela after they toppled capitalism, outlawed the Constitution and taxed the rich....right out of the country.
> ...



This would be the turning point we need


----------



## yidnar (Nov 17, 2020)

if one state had a problem wwith the dominion voting system the entire dominion system needs to be audited in every state that used them !


----------



## Toro (Nov 17, 2020)

They just did.









						Wayne Co. canvassers certify election results after initial deadlock
					

The Wayne County Board of Canvassers certified the county's Nov. 3 election results with a condition after deadlocking in a 2-2 vote along party lines



					www.detroitnews.com


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Against trump?  Sure.  America voted to save the country from one party central rule.  Everybody knew they had to vote or be subjugated. Bye, Donnie.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists celebrated in the streets of Venezuela after they toppled capitalism, outlawed the Constitution and taxed the rich....right out of the country.
> ...



And America was on the right track for that 4 years.

The Left has nearly acheived that by deceit and cheating.   (What's new?)


----------



## Toro (Nov 17, 2020)

And they just did.









						Wayne Co. canvassers certify election results after initial deadlock
					

The Wayne County Board of Canvassers certified the county's Nov. 3 election results with a condition after deadlocking in a 2-2 vote along party lines



					www.detroitnews.com


----------



## Coyote (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists celebrated in the streets of Venezuela after they toppled capitalism, outlawed the Constitution and taxed the rich....right out of the country.
> ...




No they won't.









						Wayne Co. canvassers certify election results after initial deadlock
					

The Wayne County Board of Canvassers certified the county's Nov. 3 election results with a condition after deadlocking in a 2-2 vote along party lines



					www.detroitnews.com


----------



## JGalt (Nov 17, 2020)

Sweet. if the results can't be certified, the Republican-held legislature gets to decide the state's electors.


----------



## jillian (Nov 17, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> In abrupt reversal, Michigan’s largest county certifies election results
> 
> 
> Allies of President Donald Trump had celebrated the initial deadlock in Wayne County, even though the dispute was highly unlikely to alter the outcome of the election.
> ...


They just certified, hack


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

Makes no difference.

The Dominion investigation is ongoing.

And finally, the Supreme Court will eventually weigh in.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 17, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> In abrupt reversal, Michigan’s largest county certifies election results
> 
> 
> Allies of President Donald Trump had celebrated the initial deadlock in Wayne County, even though the dispute was highly unlikely to alter the outcome of the election.
> ...


Wait a minute, you found that at Politico?  The far left leaning news rag?  I wonder how many prog slaves are going to say that is Fake News thus either proving that Politico is a lying piece of shit, or actually told the truth, thus making the slaves who frequent here liars....


----------



## Viktor (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...
> 
> ...


iNTERESTING


----------



## JGalt (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Makes no difference.
> 
> The Dominion investigation is ongoing.
> 
> And finally, the Supreme Court will eventually weigh in.



The entire state of Texas refused to certify Dominion Voting Systems...

State of Texas Refused to Certify Dominion Voting Systems for Its Elections in 2020 - 21st Century Wire


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...



Not really. THe state will certify the results that the county couldn't because the board deadlocked.  

Guy, you aren't going to win this by legal manuevers after you lost the vote.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 17, 2020)

The machines were very easily manipulated.
The machines were recording the results in a database table that was accessible to those with the right program.
When the time came, a switch was sent to the program that was told to change Biden votes to Trump.
I've been writing run-time switches into my programs since 1984 when I first started working on Digital Equipment's VAX-VMS Operating System.
Heck, I was forced to do this when I worked for Banker's Trust from 1986-1989 in order to override Federal and State limitations on Trades.


----------



## The Original Tree (Nov 17, 2020)

More victories coming.  Read, share and spread the world!









						Famed Attorney Lin Wood Blows the Doors off Alleged Georgia Vote Scam; Predicts New Election - Tennessee Star
					

Attorney Lincoln "Lin" Wood Jr. stated that Georgia may undergo another election if his lawsuit succeeds.




					tennesseestar.com


----------



## Lesh (Nov 17, 2020)

It's been certified


----------



## Toro (Nov 17, 2020)

Those two Wayne County Republicans who just certified the vote are on the Democrats/Soros/Gates/Deep State/Chinese/Martian payroll!

derp derp derp


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 17, 2020)

Hmmm...my link is several hours later than yours. 5:08 PM vs. 8:28 PM.
So I wonder how you could account for that? Or if you even bother to.
National cite vs. local hometown newspaper. Doesn't look too good for you.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 17, 2020)

jillian said:


> They just certified, hack


I already covered that, moron.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 17, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> In abrupt reversal, Michigan’s largest county certifies election results
> 
> 
> Allies of President Donald Trump had celebrated the initial deadlock in Wayne County, even though the dispute was highly unlikely to alter the outcome of the election.
> ...


Love it.....if true


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Sweet. if the results can't be certified, the Republican-held legislature gets to decide the state's electors.


*A Michigan county certifies its election results, with Republicans changing course after accusations of partisanship.*








						Presidential Transition: Trump Fires Official Who Disputed Baseless Claims of Election Fraud (Published 2020)
					

Christopher Krebs, the director of the Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency, had called the election “the most secure in American history.” Republican members of an elections board in Wayne County, Mich., changed course after initially refusing to certify results.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 17, 2020)

According to Shannon Bream of Fox News, in a tweet, she said that now the MI attorney has buckled to pressure and WILL certify the results, they will simply do an audit.

You are losing your democracy it appears.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



No, she doesn't have a link because it just fucking happened.  Trump loses again.  Just like always.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 17, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> According to Shannon Bream of Fox News, in a tweet, she said that now the MI attorney has buckled to pressure and WILL certify the results, they will simply do an audit.
> 
> You are losing your democracy it appears.



No they're not.  They're preserving it.  It's Trump and the Republicans who are putting it in danger with their lies, and their attempts to overturn the will of the people - again.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > According to Shannon Bream of Fox News, in a tweet, she said that now the MI attorney has buckled to pressure and WILL certify the results, they will simply do an audit.
> ...



I watched the Election on Game Night.  Please save your conspiracy theories for a more average Canadian.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 17, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


 don't doubt!

78 plus million voted for Biden/against Trump, and a couple of million voted for the Independent who ran/against Trump....


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 17, 2020)

As part of its motion to certify, the board is asking Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson to conduct an audit of the unexplained discrepancies in precincts where the number of votes recorded in the polling place book didn't match the number of tabulated votes.









						Michigan's Wayne County certifies election results after initially deadlocking
					

The county canvassing board initially split along partisan lines on certifying the election.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




This is all I want.  An accurate count.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 17, 2020)

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet. if the results can't be certified, the Republican-held legislature gets to decide the state's electors.
> ...


The Republicans are coming out looking pretty bad in this.

According to another article I read the imbalances objected to involved 1 to 4 or so votes.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 17, 2020)

So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.

They voted unanimously to certify the election in all counties in the state.

It's officially certified, Joe Biden won Michigan. 



			Michigan county reverses course, votes unanimously to certify election results


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2020)

night_son said:


> Just imagine what will happen if the "results" of the 2020 presidential election are overturned and Donald Trump remains and persists. No democrat law maker and few republican ones will cooperate with him on anything. At street level average Americans will be more divided than ever before along razor sharp political/ideological lines. Mass rioting could engulf many of our largest cities and spill out into the suburbs and beyond.
> 
> But not to worry, no—not at all. If Biden ever makes it to the White House because his victory was certified, the divide between average Americans will widen ever further than if Trump remains. To date, in order to oust Donald Trump, the democrats have spent America into the ground and murdered hundreds of thousands of us, while unleashing their vanguard communist mobs, which in turn have cost Americans billions with their looting and burning. And how many Americans lost everything they have or are about to due to COVID lockdowns? If the democrats were willing to do all of that, to go to those extremes to get rid of Trump, imagine what they will do next to We The People if he stays in office.
> 
> Either way; Trump victory or loss, we are pretty much fucked as both a people and civilization.



Wow ... probably won't need to go into town to check my mail at the Post Office anymore.
Great, that'll save some gas, and most of it was junk anyway.

.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 17, 2020)

After they agreed to audit the votes. 

“_the board is requesting that Jocelyn Benson, the state's top elections official, investigate any discrepancies in vote totals.”_


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)

NOT ONE Leftist can explain (with any logic or reason) why they would want a Joe Biden Presidency.
Instead, they default to simply saying what CNN told them to think....Orange Man Bad.

Many of them are not American.   many of them are in foreign countries who are jealous of Americans.
Others are in China and speak and write perfect English.   But are sent by China to disrupt and harm America on forums.
Still others are just really ignorant.

But they cannot give ANY solid reasons why Joe Biden would make a good President.


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Coyote said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Typical.


BlackSand said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine what will happen if the "results" of the 2020 presidential election are overturned and Donald Trump remains and persists. No democrat law maker and few republican ones will cooperate with him on anything. At street level average Americans will be more divided than ever before along razor sharp political/ideological lines. Mass rioting could engulf many of our largest cities and spill out into the suburbs and beyond.
> ...


----------



## mascale (Nov 17, 2020)

The Trumped-Up Administration tweeted another unverified lie.  Senile Colonel Angus Poster even posted the lie on this Message Board Of The Truth!  Wayne County Michigan did certify their local election results, despite the senility-driven posts of Trumped-Up Poster and Colonel Angus senile poster:  Claiming a pathological lie to be on record, and forever!

It was a lie that Wayne County, MI, would not certify votes.  It was a lie that Wayne County Michigan would not certify pro-Biden votes.  See that lie is verified their deliberate lies!









						Michigan's largest county certifies election results after Republicans earlier blocked certification
					

A bipartisan panel in Michigan's largest county unanimously certified its presidential results on Tuesday night, a stunning reversal hours after Republicans had temporarily blocked certification based on dubious claims of voting irregularities in Detroit.




					www.cnn.com
				




This here in fact is Trumped-Up Red State Baby Abandonment:  Trumped-Up supporters all on-board.  This here is fact is Senile Colonel Angus clearly--every day of that life from birth.

Abandon babies!  No support allowed or directed for the parents of the newborn:  All those all personally directed, and by all persons in those households

No More Stimulus:  Already shown!

"Crow, James Crow: Shaken, Not Stirred!'
(Red State prayers instead are prayed for:  Matthew 25:  14-30, even in the local buildings!)


----------



## Care4all (Nov 17, 2020)

JGalt said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Makes no difference.
> ...







__





						Democracy Suite 5.5-A (Modification) | U.S. Election Assistance Commission
					






					www.eac.gov


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 17, 2020)

The Republicans are DETERMINED to cheat, lie, steal and kill if they have to, in order to retain power.

Too bad we're a nation of laws, thank God, and their evil plans will not come to fruition.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## depotoo (Nov 17, 2020)

“The two GOP board members then agreed to a compromise of certifying the results provided the count send a demand that Michigan's Secretary of State conduct a "comprehensive audit" of "unexplained precincts."


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Simply not true.
> 
> IT IS YOU
> who is trying to
> ...



With any luck, they can run them through the machine again, and find an extra 80 million to add to that.

.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 17, 2020)

mascale said:


> The Trumped-Up Administration tweeted another unverified lie.  Senile Colonel Angus Poster even posted the lie on this Message Board Of The Truth!  Wayne County Michigan did certify their local election results, despite the senility-driven posts of Trumped-Up Poster and Colonel Angus senile poster:  Claiming a pathological lie to be on record, and forever!
> 
> It was a lie that Wayne County would not certify votes.  It was a lie that Wayne County Michigan would not certify pro-Biden votes.  See that lie is verified their deliberate lies!
> 
> ...


Wrong moron.  They did refuse to certify it, until they agreed that the discrepancies must be investigated.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 17, 2020)

“The two GOP board members then agreed to a compromise of certifying the results provided the count send a demand that Michigan's Secretary of State conduct a "comprehensive audit" of "unexplained precincts."


----------



## theHawk (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> The Republicans are DETERMINED to cheat, lie, steal and kill if they have to, in order to retain power.
> 
> Too bad we're a nation of laws, thank God, and their evil plans will not come to fruition.


Doing an audit is “cheating”?  Why are Dems so afraid of recounts and audits?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Doing an audit is “cheating”?  Why are Dems so afraid of recounts and audits?


Ask the Republicans of that state who just certified the election results.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> The Republicans are DETERMINED to cheat, lie, steal and kill if they have to, in order to retain power.
> 
> Too bad we're a nation of laws, thank God, and their evil plans will not come to fruition.








Only a clod, such as yourself, can equate an audit with fraud.  Audits FIND fraud you imbecile.  The fact YOU don't want an audit tells me you want fraud.


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Doing an audit is “cheating”?  Why are Dems so afraid of recounts and audits?



We got almost three weeks to the deadline ... let's use the time wisely ... liberals like counting ...


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 17, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.
> 
> They voted unanimously to certify the election in all counties in the state.
> 
> ...


Those are Oakland county dbags not state electors 
 Biden won the biggest rigged election in history


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> Only a clod, such as yourself, can equate an audit with fraud.  Audits FIND fraud you imbecile.  The fact YOU don't want an audit tells me you want fraud.


It. is. OVER. bootlicker.

Your guy loser Trump LOST. You LOST! Give it  up.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 17, 2020)

mascale said:


> The Trumped-Up Administration tweeted another unverified lie.  Senile Colonel Angus Poster even posted the lie on this Message Board Of The Truth!  Wayne County Michigan did certify their local election results, despite the senility-driven posts of Trumped-Up Poster and Colonel Angus senile poster:  Claiming a pathological lie to be on record, and forever!
> 
> It was a lie that Wayne County, MI, would not certify votes.  It was a lie that Wayne County Michigan would not certify pro-Biden votes.  See that lie is verified their deliberate lies!
> 
> ...


Thank you Joy Reid.


----------



## plant (Nov 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> NOT ONE Leftist can explain (with any logic or reason) why they would want a Joe Biden Presidency.
> Instead, they default to simply saying what CNN told them to think....Orange Man Bad.
> 
> Many of them are not American.   many of them are in foreign countries who are jealous of Americans.
> ...


Not into having celebrities as President or in public office at all Draws fans and they all act like fans !! Trump is a talk Show HOST nothing more !! Y’all all acted crazy over Ronnie Ray Gun as well , his best was acting with a monkey


----------



## Lesh (Nov 17, 2020)

TWO canvassers tried to illegally usurp the vote.

At least one of them has been identified as a racist Trumper

Both have "changed their minds".

The vote has been certified


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Nov 17, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Subjugated? You stupid fucks thought you were going to get the senate. Your logic has failed.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Only a clod, such as yourself, can equate an audit with fraud.  Audits FIND fraud you imbecile.  The fact YOU don't want an audit tells me you want fraud.
> ...


Trump didn't lose.
We didn't lose.

AMERICA IS LOSING.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 17, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.
> 
> They voted unanimously to certify the election in all counties in the state.
> 
> ...


Another victory for democracy and the American people; another defeat for the reprehensible right and their contempt for our democratic institutions.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Only a clod, such as yourself, can equate an audit with fraud.  Audits FIND fraud you imbecile.  The fact YOU don't want an audit tells me you want fraud.
> ...


So why is your side throwing a hissy fit?


----------



## theHawk (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Only a clod, such as yourself, can equate an audit with fraud.  Audits FIND fraud you imbecile.  The fact YOU don't want an audit tells me you want fraud.
> ...


And you “won” by voting in an old white guy who once accused an innocent black man of rape on national television?


----------



## Viktor (Nov 17, 2020)

Coyote said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


THE PROBLEM IS THE SYSTEM.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 17, 2020)

BlackSand said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Simply not true.
> ...


Trump lost...He was fired by the majority of Americans that recognized he was unfit, to serve the American people in any kind of a respectable way.  We The people, are better than him and deserve better than him...in every way, shape, and form....

We spoke, through our vote....

It's hard to take a loss, that I know from 2016...

but, it is...What it is....

Donald J Trump
YOU'RE FIRED!

( Thank God!)


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


I only  thought there was a possibility of Democrats getting the Senate.  They still might.  Kind of depends on Georgia.  With the end fighting down there, national Republicans against state Republicans and it looking more and more as if, after losing the election, trump is trying some harebrained attempt to overthrow the election by hook or crook, the odds are getting better.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2020)

Care4all said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > With any luck, they can run them through machine again, and find an extra 80 million to add to that.
> ...



Amen ... It's A Miracle!

.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Only a clod, such as yourself, can equate an audit with fraud.  Audits FIND fraud you imbecile.  The fact YOU don't want an audit tells me you want fraud.
> ...







Fuck you dick head.  Your party want to sell you out to the chinese and you're too fucking stupid to figure it out.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 17, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> So why is your side throwing a hissy fit?


This is HILLARIOUS considering you are following a dunce of a President that's running around rage tweeting that "I WON THE ELECTION!" when the entire world knows he lost and lost BIGLY! And you DUMB lemmings are following suit.






#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Care4all (Nov 17, 2020)

Care4all said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> ...


I told you SO!


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 17, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trump didn't lose.
> We didn't lose.
> 
> AMERICA IS LOSING.


Well, facts don't care about your feelings.

Here's a tissue...


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > So why is your side throwing a hissy fit?
> ...


Yet your side is crying like little bitches because a US citizen chooses to exercise his legal rights. Your fear bleeds through all of your posts.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 17, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.
> 
> They voted unanimously to certify the election in all counties in the state.
> 
> ...



Pending law suits / legal challenges?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 17, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.
> 
> They voted unanimously to certify the election in all counties in the state.
> 
> ...


Yeah......why would two people flip their decision with in hours...and No I am not buying they flipped because Michigan cheated in the 2016 election and august primarie as well excuse.

"Republicans had refused to certify the election after some absentee ballot poll books in Detroit were found to be out of balance, but liberal lawmakers and activists flooded the panel with criticism given that a similar mismatch in the August primaries and general election in 2016 did not prevent the body from certifying those results.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 17, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.
> ...


..._'thumb screws'_....


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 17, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Yet your side is crying like little bitches because a US citizen chooses to exercise his legal rights. Your fear bleeds through all of your posts.


Facts don't care about your feelings bitch.

But whatever you need to tell yourself to sleep at night.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey Mods, just curious....there was already a Thread open about Wayne County and the 'Certification' drama....shouldn't this thread be combined with that one, as an 'update'?


----------



## CowboyTed (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I know Trump has already sold out...

*Did you not see China has set up the largest trading bloc in the world... Trump got played again....

Oh dear, back to love letters with North Korea*


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 17, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.
> 
> They voted unanimously to certify the election in all counties in the state.
> 
> ...




The republicans probably got photo of their wife and kids through a rifle scope. The detroit way.

.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 17, 2020)

Split
Suddenly unaninmous
Got the phone call
Done


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 17, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.
> ...





Yes I agree.

It's just disgusting what the republicans are doing.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 17, 2020)

Or did they?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 17, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually not.

Blind partisan Republican hacks and their contempt for the will of the majority of the American people has for a very long time been tedious and ridiculous.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Really? You seem to be upset that many of us did not vote for a man who, among other things, paid for a full-page newspaper ad accusing five innocent boys of rape and attempted murder and calling for them to be put to death.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 17, 2020)

Facts don't care about your feelings bitch.[/QUOTE]

It is funny that you attempt to insult someone in this manner when the FACT is the same legal process President Trump's team is going through to contest the results of this election is the same process that Democrat Presidential Candidate Al Gore used in the 2000 election, one that was eventually settled by the USSC. 

Do you even realize how foolish you look right now? 

 Bwuhahahahaha.....


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 17, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



These aren't "conspiracy theories".  They are the actions of the Republican Party as confirmed by the rest of the world.  A recent study out of Europe confirmed that the Republican Party in the USA has abandoned democratic principles and is now heavily tilted in favour of authoritarianism.


----------



## Chuz Life (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Yet your side is crying like little bitches because a US citizen chooses to exercise his legal rights. Your fear bleeds through all of your posts.
> ...



Fact.

An abortion kills a child and your party denies the children killed along with the child's Constitutional and basic human rights.

"But whatever you need to tell yourself to sleep at night."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> The Republicans are DETERMINED to cheat, lie, steal and kill if they have to, in order to retain power.
> 
> Too bad we're a nation of laws, thank God, and their evil plans will not come to fruition.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Yet your side is crying like little bitches because a US citizen chooses to exercise his legal rights. Your fear bleeds through all of your posts.
> ...


That what lawsuits are for. To determine the relevant facts. Your childish 'because I said so' nonsense isn't factual at all.  Stay afraid, I could care less.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Nov 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> 
> And the plot thickens...
> 
> ...


Michigan GOP backtracks after blocking vote certification


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 17, 2020)

The OP is a sack of shit that posts lies on a daily basis.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 17, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> So the brief drama caused by the trump person in Michigan is over.
> 
> They voted unanimously to certify the election in all counties in the state.
> 
> ...


They attacked em and called em waycist on a zoom call 
Threatening lol 

I for one am shocked 

Fucking progressive global homo inc  riggers


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 18, 2020)

The far right in this thread just don't want to stay on the subject. 

This is about what happened in Wayne County.

Please stick to the subject.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 18, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> They voted unanimously to certify the election in all counties in the state.



A vote you say, in Michigan, the corrupt state with massive voter fraud.


----------



## cnm (Nov 18, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Our election system is garbage.


And vested interests want to keep it that way.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 18, 2020)

cnm said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Our election system is garbage.
> ...


Unfortunately.


----------



## TheParser (Nov 18, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, after all,  it's Detroit, for goodness' sake! This is considered news?!


----------



## skews13 (Nov 18, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s going to get undead locked.

Joe Biden will be taking oath of office January 20. After that we will be discussing dead locked juries in the Trump trials.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 18, 2020)

Toro said:


> Those two Wayne County Republicans who just certified the vote are on the Democrats/Soros/Gates/Deep State/Chinese/Martian payroll!
> 
> derp derp derp



The sad thing is, the crazy stuff you say in jest is no more crazy than the stuff Branch Trumpidians say for real.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 18, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists celebrated in the streets of Venezuela after they toppled capitalism, outlawed the Constitution and taxed the rich....right out of the country.
> ...


cool. if you disallow votes for biden, trump will have 100% of the votes (assuming that the 3rd party candidate votes are fraud as well). awesome


----------



## Claudette (Nov 18, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> The Republicans are DETERMINED to cheat, lie, steal and kill if they have to, in order to retain power.
> 
> Too bad we're a nation of laws, thank God, and their evil plans will not come to fruition.



Gee. Sounds just like what the Dems have already done.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks like the Democrat's  Dirty Trick scam to create fraudulent votes for Biden is unraveling.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 18, 2020)

Trump's "big win" went straight into the shitter, precisely where the rest of his embarrassing term belongs.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Nov 18, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The county took another canvassing board vote and Wayne county voted 4 to 0 to certify the results!




Another swing and a miss!


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Nov 18, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Makes no difference.
> 
> The Dominion investigation is ongoing.
> 
> And finally, the Supreme Court will eventually weigh in.


Just like they took up the case in PA...oh wait, they declined to hear it. Never mind!

Don’t ever let reality keep you down, kid! Dream! Dream BIGLY!


----------



## DBA (Nov 18, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Absentee ballots did not reconcile. Republicans refused to certify.
> ...



You should be congratulating the crooked Democrats. If they would play by the rules, votes wouldn’t be disqualified.


----------



## DBA (Nov 18, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



God forbid they turned the Senate. Talk about being on the super highway to going broke and poor. We can’t let the children running the Democratic Party to have free reign. It’s like giving your 10 year old full access to your bank account and the ability to make the rules of the house.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 18, 2020)

Michigan election was certified.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 18, 2020)

DBA said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Just as bad as letting an orange baboons do the same along with the shitgibbons is the GOP.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Michigan election was certified.




By the Democrats Dirty Tricks Department.


----------



## DBA (Nov 18, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Trump's "big win" went straight into the shitter, precisely where the rest of his embarrassing term belongs.



Only embarrassing to you anti-American lefties who still want to “fundamentally change America”, you know, the country they love. LOL...how idiotic you guys are.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2020)

*How can the results be certified when Republican observers were not allowed to properly observe the counting?*

*The answer is simple.  The Democrat Dirty Tricks Department did not want to be caught creating fraudulent votes.*


----------



## colfax_m (Nov 18, 2020)

DBA said:


> You should be congratulating the crooked Democrats. If they would play by the rules, votes wouldn’t be disqualified.


Voters followed the rules. You’re trying to take away their voice because you don’t like what they had to say.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 18, 2020)

Flash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan election was certified.
> ...


No, by the American system of GOP and Dems


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 18, 2020)

The black vote was not disenfranchised, your wet dream is over OP










						Michigan GOP backtracks after blocking vote certification
					

In an abrupt about-face, Michigan's largest county on Tuesday night unanimously certified election results showing Democrat Joe Biden defeating President Donald Trump, hours after Republicans first blocked formal approval of voters' intentions. The initial move was quickly condemned by...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 18, 2020)

The walls are tumbling down for your rightwing muthafuckas










						Pennsylvania Supreme Court reverses rare Trump legal victory
					

One of the rare legal victories President Trump's campaign picked up in its election challenge was taken away, dealing another blow to the increasingly long-shot effort.Pennsylvania's Supreme Court on Tuesday reversed a court order that required Philadelphia election officials to let observers...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Care4all (Nov 18, 2020)

Flash said:


> Hopefully Trump will wrestle this stolen election away from the Democrat Dirty Tricks department.


Trump and You Trumpists are trying to steal the election from the American people...

The stealing that needs to be stopped is you all, trying your hardest to steal it from us.

Donald J Trump was FIRED on 11/03/2020, thank the good Lord!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 18, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> NOT ONE Leftist can explain (with any logic or reason) why they would want a Joe Biden Presidency.
> Instead, they default to simply saying what CNN told them to think....Orange Man Bad.
> 
> Many of them are not American.   many of them are in foreign countries who are jealous of Americans.
> ...



Because he’s not out to destroy the country.


DBA said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Why do Republicans keep calling the Democrats "crooked", when it's always the Republicans who get charged and convicted of all of the crimes?


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 18, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne County, Michigan, home of Detroit, has just refused to certify the election results:
> ...


quit lyin,,, you were shittin your pants for just a minute,,

and we dont go off the will of the majority you stupid fuck,, we are a republic,,


----------



## iceberg (Nov 18, 2020)

looks like they decided to certify it, knowing there are "problems" and "promise" they will look into it.

uh huh.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 18, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another victory for democracy and the American people; another defeat for the reprehensible right and their contempt for our democratic institutions.


What sort of *"democracy"* rigs elections and fixes the results?
This is the sort of democracy Venezuela has. That makes you a piece of shit.


----------



## pyetro (Nov 18, 2020)

theHawk said:


> After they agreed to audit the votes.
> 
> “_the board is requesting that Jocelyn Benson, the state's top elections official, investigate any discrepancies in vote totals.”_


In georgia, you guys were very excited  when they announced the votes would be audited. Now you are all depressed about reading news that the recount is not going to change anything at all.
Are you setting yourself up for depression in Michigan the same way?


----------



## pyetro (Nov 18, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Another victory for democracy and the American people; another defeat for the reprehensible right and their contempt for our democratic institutions.
> ...


You just accused those Republicans of rigging the elections against Donald Trump period do you realize how stupid you are?


----------



## pyetro (Nov 18, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Hey Mods, just curious....there was already a Thread open about Wayne County and the 'Certification' drama....shouldn't this thread be combined with that one, as an 'update'?


Hah. right wingers want the new thread about certification to be hidden within an older thread about non-certification.
I understand that news about certification causes you emotional pain. But no.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 18, 2020)

pyetro said:


> You just accused those Republicans of rigging the elections against Donald Trump period do you realize how stupid you are?


No I didn't. How stupid are you?
That's rhetorical...you are extremely stupid and seem unable to read.


----------



## pyetro (Nov 18, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > You just accused those Republicans of rigging the elections against Donald Trump period do you realize how stupid you are?
> ...


Okay so you think Republicans certified an election that you say is rigid, just for a fun?
you're f*****. You're going to look awkward no matter what because Republicans certified this election in Wayne county.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 18, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Okay so you think Republicans certified an election that you say is rigid, just for a fun?
> you're f*****. You're going to look awkward no matter what because Republicans certified this election in Wayne county.


Not republicans plural. Republican singular. Or just two republicans to be more accurate.  Michigan GOP backtracks after blocking vote certification
Not sure how an election is "rigid".


----------



## theHawk (Nov 18, 2020)

pyetro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > After they agreed to audit the votes.
> ...


An audit isn’t a recount, idiot.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 18, 2020)

pyetro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > After they agreed to audit the votes.
> ...




Yes they are.

The republicans aren't going to succeed in their schemes to steal the election from Biden.

Biden won. In a fair election. 

All the garbage that they are spewing is just that. GARBAGE.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 18, 2020)

pyetro said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mods, just curious....there was already a Thread open about Wayne County and the 'Certification' drama....shouldn't this thread be combined with that one, as an 'update'?
> ...




They didn't get their wish. 

This isn't about what the old thread is about. That one is about it not being certified.

This is not the same topic. This is that the vote is certified. 

They can try to bury this but it won't reverse the reality that the vote was certified in Michigan and their schemes to overturn an honest election with the people loudly saying they want Joe Biden.

trump lost.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 18, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


The only one stealing the election is Biden and the Dems.  If it wasn’t for a few corrupt Dem precincts that allowed ballot stuffing in the middle of the night, President Trump and the Republicans won handily all across the nation.  And of course the Dominion “glitches” that flipped thousands of votes to Biden all over the place.  Thousands of more ballots “lost” in several areas too.  It’s not “bullshit”, or a “conspiracy theory”, it happened.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 18, 2020)

now it turns out that those opposing the certification were "dox'd" and suddenly changed their minds.


----------



## skews13 (Nov 18, 2020)

iceberg said:


> now it turns out that those opposing the certification were "dox'd" and suddenly changed their minds.



They’re public officials. They can’t be doxxed. One of them openly bragged about it.

Don’t  let your alligator mouth overload your canary ass.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Nov 18, 2020)

night_son said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Benefit of a new President- THEY WOULD BE DEALING WITH THE WORST PANDEMIC IN A CENTURY AND NOT SITTING IN THEIR ROOM POUTING IF CURRENT PRESIDENT. Wasting time chasing frivolous law suits that are going no where while the Pandemic rages is treason.
A President who thinks about himself above the nation. Trump minions think about Trump above the nation.


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 19, 2020)

Care4all said:


> YAHOO!
> 
> That wasn't long!
> 
> The county took another canvassing board vote and Wayne county voted 4 to 0 to certify the results!


The two Republican board members rescinded their votes to certify the votes and filed affidavits that their families were threatened.

Just The News reported:


> In an extraordinary turnabout that foreshadows possible legal action, the two GOP members of Wayne County’s election board signed affidavits Wednesday night alleging they were bullied and misled into approving election results in Michigan’s largest metropolis and do not believe the votes should be certified until serious irregularities in Detroit votes are resolved.


Bullied and Threatened


> The statements by Wayne County Board of Canvassers Chairwoman Monica Palmer and fellow GOP member William C. Hartmann rescinding their votes from a day earlier threw into question anew whether Michigan’s presidential vote currently favoring Democrat Joe Biden will be certified. They also signaled a possible legal confrontation ahead.



“I voted not to certify, and I still believe this vote should not be certified,” Hartmann said in his affidavits. “Until these questions are addressed, I remain opposed to certification of the Wayne County results.”

Added Palmer in her affidavit: “I rescind my prior vote to certify Wayne County elections.”


----------



## HaShev (Nov 19, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


So you are jealous they are better at this game then Dems are?  *L*  YOU HAVE NO IDEA everytime you complain, it's always about a reflection of your party.
In fact now CNN is resorting to parotting and plagiarizing my commentary about them and deflecting it back at the right.  Don Lemmon used someones commentary that took my comments. And deflected it.
It was my comment about the brilliant way progressive Liberal voters voted the one candidate that is the very thing they think Trump is & despise of.  He deflected that to say Republicans are becoming the things they despise (which makes no sense and is actually the opposite).
Proof: Dems claimed they were the tolerant ones, that is not even close to being true, they have become the most disturbingly intollerant ones.
Dems claimed they were the unifiers yet our division is on them not being country first and resisting and using the rules for radicals playbook.
Dems claim to be inclusive, not true.
Claim to be anti racist yet are most racist by using minorities as voting bases, tactics, and thinking they are too dumb to notice the propaganda abuses and lies and information control used to pander and brainwash.
I can go on and on with the many ways Dems are deluding themselves and their anger is based on being that which they hate, but to proud to admit they hate their "own reflection" (thus lash out-human ego 101)


----------



## HaShev (Nov 19, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > YAHOO!
> ...


TURNS OUT the sock puppet propagandists on these forums left out most important details on their forced switch to certify.
Turns out the whole story was they eventually were gonna agree "only if an audit was done."
Now why would leftist propagandist miss out the details of the request for audit?
Answer: because Michigan refused the audit request after first agreeing to, and that right there is an admission something is wrong they don't want an audit to expose.  If nothing was fraudelant they have nothing to lose having an audit-and if you have to fake news cover up not wanting an audit that's proof on top of proof something is not kosher.  Which is why the agreement to certified was cancelled.
Maybe Dem officials in Michigan and it's propaganda media thought by leaving out the audit part, they could make the 2 Rep certifiers look bad instead of the fishy process.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 19, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Just like they took up the case in PA...oh wait, they declined to hear it. Never mind!
> Don’t ever let reality keep you down, kid! Dream! Dream BIGLY!




 

*DRAMATIC REVERSAL IN MICHIGAN*
*GOP members in Michigan's Wayne County rescind votes to certify, cite Dem bullying, threats*
Wayne County GOP members rescind votes to certify election, claim Dems 'bullied' them


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 19, 2020)

Toro said:


> And they just did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And........... they did not.........

*DRAMATIC REVERSAL IN MICHIGAN*
*GOP members in Michigan's Wayne County rescind votes to certify, cite Dem bullying, threats*
Wayne County GOP members rescind votes to certify election, claim Dems 'bullied' them


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 19, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Doing an audit is “cheating”?  Why are Dems so afraid of recounts and audits?
> ...



Hmmmm....maybe you should......

*DRAMATIC REVERSAL IN MICHIGAN*
*GOP members in Michigan's Wayne County rescind votes to certify, cite Dem bullying, threats*
Wayne County GOP members rescind votes to certify election, claim Dems 'bullied' them


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 19, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> No, she doesn't have a link because it just fucking happened.  Trump loses again.  Just like always.




What's that you say ????

*DRAMATIC REVERSAL IN MICHIGAN*
*GOP members in Michigan's Wayne County rescind votes to certify, cite Dem bullying, threats*
Wayne County GOP members rescind votes to certify election, claim Dems 'bullied' them


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 19, 2020)

My only question is when is the right going to ever stop being so weak and stand up to these bullies?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 19, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


What these two Republicans did was UNPRECEDENTED.... denying the people of Detroit their vote, because of small clerical errors that ALWAYS occur in elections.

In 2016, 80% of all counties had clerical discrepancies, and it did NOT STOP the vote of the people from being certified!  Trump still won in 2016 and was certified....

It was simply a Trump campaign plot, a republican plot with these two sell outs to democracy.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 19, 2020)

All of the counties in the state have these same clerical discrepancies, AND STILL CERTIFIED the votes of the people, in their counties.

These Republicans were approached, AHEAD OF TIME, to not certify Detroit's vote, on minor clerical errors.... buying time, for TRUMPs next PLOT TO STEAL the election from us, and Biden..... by claiming there is so much distrust in the results, the State legislatures should pick the electors, then when that fails he'll claim that the congress should throw out the electors, and pick the President themselves....

all the while preventing Biden and all of us, from celebrating our hard earned win!  And preventing Biden from the transfer of power period, needed to begin the next presidency, to have t heir feet on ground....a smooth transition of power, as we have always had, until this jerkoff showed up.


----------



## HaShev (Nov 19, 2020)

Care4all said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


  DON'T INSULT PEOPLE by claiming fraud as clerical errors and programs owned and directed by Dem politicians like head strategist and their former staff as "Glitches"-that magically and mysteriously always go Dems way from years back not just this election.  That's like saying the bartender who targets drunk or non regular non paying attention customers purposely short changes you off a twenty then claims Oh I thought you gave me a ten, just committed a math error.


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 19, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Yes.  Weird how every "error" and every "glitch" go to their favor!

SERIOUS QUESTIONS REMAIN: House Republicans Demand Congressional Investigation Into the ‘Integrity of the 2020 Election.’


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 19, 2020)

Care4all said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


Fake News.  When the election results don't look accurate, they are to call for an audit, just like they did.  You folks sure get hinky everytime someone wants to examine your election processes.  Here is the key, simply act with integrity and then invite examination.  


> denying the people of Detroit their vote


An illegal vote, steals a legal vote.  Why were they covering the windows?


> these two sell outs to democracy...


Fake News.  Calling for an audit SUPPORTS Democracy, because examination builds confidence in our processes, unless they are as fake and phony as the news, in which case, this needs to be uncovered and remedied.  

Those that attempted to intimidate these two people that stood up to the mob should be examined for criminal charges.

THE LEFT IS BIG ON OSTRACISM AND REVENGE: Harvard students want Trump admin officials barred from campus as part of public ‘system of accountability.’ The ostracism and revenge are the point; the other stuff is just excuses. And being in political opposition is treated as criminal.

Seriously: “Accountability” for what? A booming economy? Peace in the Middle East? Record-fast Covid vaccines? Well, the real sin is being a Republican, and worse yet, not one of the Gentry Class. As Obama showed, any sin is forgivable so long as you’re a Democrat and have sharply creased pants and an Ivy League pedigree.


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 19, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Yup.  But, we have all caught on that they lie all the time, about everything.  Good for these two brave patriots that stood up to the violent dangerous mob.

It's weird how Trump had coat tails and Biden didn't.

GEORGE KORDA PARSES THIS YEARS HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES RESULTS: Politically, America is looking increasingly like Tennessee. For a guy who supposedly lost, Trump sure had coattails. And for a guy who supposedly won, Biden sure didn’t.

Tim Burchett, offers a succinct explanation for the result: “We had great candidates that stood for traditional values that Americans identified with.”


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Nov 19, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Just like they took up the case in PA...oh wait, they declined to hear it. Never mind!
> ...


And?....


----------

